# Asphalt shingle repair - Winter



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Any roofers out there? Need a bit of advice. I have a 1450 sqft brick ranch with an asphalt single roof that was completely replaced (tear off) in 2008. We have had several days of high winds this winter and I have a few areas in one part of the roof that have curled up. The area is limited to a 20x20ft area for some reason. Inspected the roof today and tried to walk on the curled shingles and they wont lay back down. It almost feels like the nails holding down some of the rows backed out and will not lay back down properly.
Headed into the attic and see if there were issues on the underside.... no signs of leaks or other issues in the area. Not sure why this happened all of a sudden but we are planning on listing the house for sale this spring and I want to avoid potential issues with leaks and missing shingles. 

Any suggestions on getting these shingles to lay back down? Initial thought was to grab some henrys roof cement in a caulk tube, put some underneath each curled area, and set bricks down to make sure I get a good bond. I really want to avoid calling a roofer. The henrys stuff at home depot is said to cure in wet, cold conditions...

Any suggestions on this? I have no experience repairing or working on roofs. I can try and get some photos if necessary. I also would be interested in knowing what might be causing this issue in only one area of the roof. 

Advice.... suggestions. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If the nails had backed out it would have been pretty obvious, some would have popped through the shingle when you stepped on them. Curling shingles are indicative of either a ventilation problem or defective materials You can try the ceent and bricks, just go real easy on the cement, a few little dots no bigger than a quarter at the most,. Too much roof cement will cause the asphalt to delaminate from the mat.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ESOX said:


> ......
> . Curling shingles are indicative of either a ventilation problem or defective materials ...........


Yeah, something just isn't right here. 9 year old shingles curling ?? Bummer.

L & O


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Most likely bad shingles.

Post a picture or 5


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Any roofers out there? Need a bit of advice. I have a 1450 sqft brick ranch with an asphalt single roof that was completely replaced (tear off) in 2008. We have had several days of high winds this winter and I have a few areas in one part of the roof that have curled up. The area is limited to a 20x20ft area for some reason. Inspected the roof today and tried to walk on the curled shingles and they wont lay back down. It almost feels like the nails holding down some of the rows backed out and will not lay back down properly.
> Headed into the attic and see if there were issues on the underside.... no signs of leaks or other issues in the area. Not sure why this happened all of a sudden but we are planning on listing the house for sale this spring and I want to avoid potential issues with leaks and missing shingles.
> 
> Any suggestions on getting these shingles to lay back down? Initial thought was to grab some henrys roof cement in a caulk tube, put some underneath each curled area, and set bricks down to make sure I get a good bond. I really want to avoid calling a roofer. The henrys stuff at home depot is said to cure in wet, cold conditions...
> ...


I'd fix the problem before passing it on. Might be cheaper than a law suit.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.... I appreciate it. Not sure what the issue is. Same roofer, now deceased I believe and company gone, did my house, and both of my neighbors. Their roofs look fine. Mine looked fine until a few weeks ago. I have both soffit (sp) and ridge line vents (many) so I am not sure ventilation is the issue. If it were, I would think I would have had issues right off the bat.. may be wrong though. 
I will get some pics in the morning and post them.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

2508speed said:


> I'd fix the problem before passing it on. Might be cheaper than a law suit.


I am not convinced there is a huge problem. The house is solid. I am trying to fix the problem, just looking for advice before opening my wallet and calling a roofing company. I would be willing to bet as soon as we get some warm weather they may lay back down but the issue is making me a bit nervous. I don't want to get in a situation where I am dealing with a leaky roof in the middle of winter.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Thanks guys.... I appreciate it. Not sure what the issue is. Same roofer, now deceased I believe and company gone, did my house, and both of my neighbors. Their roofs look fine. Mine looked fine until a few weeks ago. I have both soffit (sp) and ridge line vents (many) so I am not sure ventilation is the issue. If it were, I would think I would have had issues right off the bat.. may be wrong though.
> I will get some pics in the morning and post them.



Ventilation isn't the issue, that was manufacturer bullcrap to cover for bad organic shingles they all made at the time.

Do you know the brand of shingle?

Are these 3-tab or architectural style?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I am not convinced there is a huge problem. The house is solid. I am trying to fix the problem, just looking for advice before opening my wallet and calling a roofing company. I would be willing to bet as soon as we get some warm weather they may lay back down but the issue is making me a bit nervous. I don't want to get in a situation where I am dealing with a leaky roof in the middle of winter.



It shouldn't be leaking because of curled shingles.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

-Axiom- said:


> Ventilation isn't the issue, that was manufacturer bullcrap to cover for bad organic shingles they all made at the time.
> 
> Do you know the brand of shingle?
> 
> Are these 3-tab or architectural style?


They are architectural style. I am not sure of the brand. I wish I knew.. 
Not leaking yet....

I wouldn't say they are even curled... "Raised" may be a better. Standing in front of the house you can see several rows in one general area that appear raised/lifted. The area is over a bedroom and office. I originally thought they may have been blown up by the wind and debris/ice got under them. Checked for both and didn't see anything. When I step on the area where the tar strip (not sure what it is called in the industry) it feels like I am stepping on a spring. Goes down, but comes right up again. 

I will get some photos and hopefully you guys can give me some advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

When your roof was done are you sure the ridge was cut open enough. Seen many re roofs and even new constructions either not cut open enough or at all. If your sure you have proper ventilation I would definitely look to the manufacturer. If it's a 20x20 area it could be just a few bundles of a different lot number depending on who the distributor was.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> They are architectural style. I am not sure of the brand. I wish I knew..
> Not leaking yet....
> 
> I wouldn't say they are even curled... "Raised" may be a better. Standing in front of the house you can see several rows in one general area that appear raised/lifted. The area is over a bedroom and office. I originally thought they may have been blown up by the wind and debris/ice got under them. Checked for both and didn't see anything. When I step on the area where the tar strip (not sure what it is called in the industry) it feels like I am stepping on a spring. Goes down, but comes right up again.
> ...


Before you post the pics, I'm thinking it's near a valley that isn't done right. It would not surprise me to find out the roof sheeting is not nailed to anything.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys will have to take a look at the photos in the morning. The company that installed the roof was owned by an 80 year old man who had been doing roofs since the 60's. He came highly recommended by both neighbors and several other people on our street. He was out every day during the install to oversee the crew. I deer hunted his property for the last 8 years until he passed away in Jan 2016. I am unsure if one of his foreman took over the company or not. ACE roofing in Washington, MI. 
As far as the brand of the shingles I can talk to my neighbors and see if they know. I do have about a bundle in the garage left over from the install but the plastic came off a while back. 

I will check back in the morning with pics. Thanks for the help and opinions. 
Jeff


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Photos as requested... There is a bit of frost on the roof.. Thoughts?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Well they are not curling and the shingles look fine.

I have no idea what made them pop up like that, wait until spring to mess with it, it will be fine until then.

It looks like you have some premature granule loss, which leads me to believe that it is a GAF shingle.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If it's wind damage, it may be covered by insurance.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> If it's wind damage, it may be covered by insurance.


And it does look like wind damage lifting them up and some nails popped up holding the shingle up. Lift a shingle and look under it, are the mails popped up?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys.... I will climb back up on the roof this afternoon after work and take a look. 1k deductible for insurance claims so that is probably not an option. I will report back with my findings. 
I appreciate the help.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

2508speed said:


> Before you post the pics, I'm thinking it's near a valley that isn't done right. It would not surprise me to find out the roof sheeting is not nailed to anything.


For the win. The areas of lifted shingles are linear, and consistently spaced up the roof, cant get a real good count on the courses, but it looks like 8-9 courses, which with metric shingles are 5.625" each.....and plywood/osb is 48"


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

When fiberglass shingles first came on the sceen over thirty years ago there were problems with them not sealing well if they were installed during cold weather and it didn't get warm enough for the tar strip to adhere to the bottom of the overlapping shingle. Needed a hot day or at least some direct sun for them to seal. Don't see that problem so much anymore especially with dimensional shingles. From the pictures it looks like the shingles didn't seal well for some reason. As long as the nails didn't pop I'd just add some roof cement under any loose ones but not over do it. Sounds like this weekend it might be warm enough for the shingles to lay back down. If the nails are popped I would carefully remove the damaged rows and re-lay them.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

From looking at the third picture from the top the tar strip is not wide enough or have enough tar to seal the shingles down good. It only looks like they are 3/8 inche wide. I have noticed that on a lot of shingles I have seen in building supply places. Glad I am out of the business.

We shingled a cottage just north of the Silver Lake light house with the first of the worthless Owens Corning fiberglass shingles. It was done in early summer. The roof got full sunlight from the west. The boss sent all winter replacing shingles. I have had no use for Owens Corning shingle since. Those were so light weight even with good tar strips the would not seal.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

ESOX said:


> For the win. The areas of lifted shingles are linear, and consistently spaced up the roof, cant get a real good count on the courses, but it looks like 8-9 courses, which with metric shingles are 5.625" each.....and plywood/osb is 48"


Maybe a plank or 2 are popping up, if it's a plank deck.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

After seeing the pictures, to me, it looks like they may have layed down plywood or osb over the existing sheating. The guy laying the new sheeting lost track of where he was on about 3 sheets.
The first pic is the most obvious.


----------

